# Aveda Haircare Products



## NikkiHorror (Jan 19, 2007)

What do we think of them?  I've been considering going for some Aveda when I run out of my current shampoo and conditioner.  Has anyone had bad or good experiences with the products?

I'm most interested in Color Conserve and Pure Abundance.  I have a good haircut for volume, I just want more, haha!  I also would like to stretch the life of my haircolor as much as I can.  This is my current hair situation after a blowdry:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

its ok. Its overpriced. and not that great. I used to work in a AVEDA salon. I didn't really like the product, It dried not only my hair out.... but my hands as well! yikes!
It is better than some brands but IMO , its not the greatest.. 
all the products smell quite pleasant though!


Cute hair Btw, and you rock that red lipstick like crazy!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 20, 2007)

I worked in an Aveda freestand store for several years and I truly enjoyed and believed in their product. I won't get into all the great training and education I recieved from Aveda's corporate offices (salons are independently owned so they do not receive the same education,etc.) but they really do a great job at standing behind their mission statement of being an organic brand.

Anyway, out of all the shampoos and conditioners, Color Conserve was not my personal favorite.  However, the people that colored their hair liked this product a lot.  It's very gentle and is,of course, made for colored hair.  Pure Abundance was one of the best lines from them...but you have to use the shampoo with the conditioner together to get the full benefits.  The shampoo contains a binding ingredient which works with the clay in the condtioner.  In order for the clay to attach to the individual strands of the hair, the hair has to prepped to by the PA shampoo.  I would go for the Pure Abundance if I was you because it, too, is gentle on the hair.
None of Aveda's products have harsh detergenty products that strip the hair or cause excessive lather.  And if you have dry hair, I like the Sap Moss line because it's got a cool "fresh dirt" smell that is actually really appealing (as many others thought, too).

Well, I hope that helps.  You can also visit their website to get full descriptions on each product.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 20, 2007)

color conserve is the only one that's meant to maintain colored hair...though all of their shampoos/conditioners are safe to use on it.
if you really want to preserve your color, i'd go to an aveda concept salon and have them custom-mix a conditioner with color for you to keep your red vibrant. try annato, as the stores no longer carry this product, and salons are your only bet. or, from the c.c. line, there's a strengthening treatment product that works like a deep condition to deposit morique protein, helping to fill in porous areas on the hair shaft - good with the breakage coloring does to hair - and also to help moisturize and keeping it looking shiny and healthy.
i actually work at an aveda store now, and though i don't mean to start a discussion/confrontation, we definitely do not put the "organic" claim on our products. we try to use organic ingredients when we can, and i've actually gone over this several times with our regional education director, aveda is not 100% organic, rather plant-and-flower-based  - what we DO claim - with ingredients that are sustainable and sourced in ways where we can support indigenous groups if possible.
as far as volume goes, i'd go for the volumining styling products over the pure abundance shamp/cond. line for the simple fact that it's not as moisturizing and since you have such a beautiful red, you may as well maintain it and keep it healthy. p.a. hair potion and hair spray are some of my faves...


----------



## mistella (Jan 21, 2007)

I love the Damage Remedy line. it really helps with damaged/split ends and overall condition of hair. It makes my hair soo soft


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 21, 2007)

I used to be an Aveda devotee but a few years ago, their shampoos and conditioners started causing my scalp to itch.  I still use their styling products though.

Personally, I'd suggest you go sulfate-free.  I dye my hair a deeper red than yours but as you know, reds fade much faster than other colors.  Going sulfate-free made all the difference for me.  My color lasts so much longer now.  I was going every 7 weeks for color and now I'm going every 8-9 weeks.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 21, 2007)

i love there sap moss line, it condition with out weighing my hair down it also contol fly aways.
i recomend you try there sap moss line.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 21, 2007)

the only thing i use from aveda is  their Confixer.. liquid gel.. or Flax Seed Aloe Liquid gel.... i just love it to death it.. it doesnt weigh ur hair down but gives u all day hold...


----------



## TM26 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just bought the Aveda Brillant emollinet gloss. The price almost made me faint but I wanted to try to help tame my hair. My hair is very long, thick and it tends to frizz up on me. Plus I wanted a good shine product. After using it yesterday I am hooked. I put a few pumps in my hair while it was wet, then blow dried it. The results was frizz free, shiny and soft hair. My husband could not stop touching it. He said it was money well spent and he never says that about my make up and hair products so I know he means it.


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TM26* 

 
_I just bought the Aveda Brillant emollinet gloss. The price almost made me faint but I wanted to try to help tame my hair. My hair is very long, thick and it tends to frizz up on me. Plus I wanted a good shine product. After using it yesterday I am hooked. I put a few pumps in my hair while it was wet, then blow dried it. The results was frizz free, shiny and soft hair. My husband could not stop touching it. He said it was money well spent and he never says that about my make up and hair products so I know he means it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been using that gloss for over 2 years and I'm still on the same bottle.  Even if the price is more than you'd normally spend, it is worth it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ive only ever tried their sapmoss shampoo and conditioner, and I liked them a lot


----------

